# Attn: Baldy



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Thought of you last week. I was in a pawn shop and saw a pristine Colt Trooper Mk III, blue. Seems asking price was $450.00

Not my cup of tea or it would have gone home with me.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh me! Thanks for the heads up Bob but after the gun show the other day I am done buying for a good while. I picked up a couple of S&W M/36's no dash in new condition for $600 off a private seller. One blued (1973) and one nickeled (1983). Here's a picture.:mrgreen: 








That's a good price on that MK III as they are going for $700 to $900 most everywhere else. That would be a good trading gun at a gun show.:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*The 36*

Now that you posted, there is a blue 36 like you posted in the same shop. Looks pristine in shape, but did not examine the gun. Also in another pawn shop is a 2" Model 10 Smith with rubber baby bumper grips, maybe Hogue.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I am broke now but I agree with you on the baby bumpers. My MK III and one of my Rugers had them on. There gone now and I got some originals back on them.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

There is a 99% 6 inch nickel Trooper at a local store asking price was $450 or so. Might have to take a look at it this weekend....:numbchuck:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Larry I got mine in a pawn shop for $350 about two months ago. It's rough as there's a lot of chips in the nickel but it's tight and a good shooter. We was in a pawn shop in South Carolina and they had one that was in real good shape looks wise and they wanted $950. They wouldn't come down a dime on it. Seen two at the gun show last week at $700 and $825 both nickel and in fair condition. It's crazy what them old Colt's are going for.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Another Trooper*

Dropped in the same pawnshop Friday. The Trooper was gone, but in its place was another one-this one looking brand new. It looked un-fired, and was priced at $549.00 (why not $550?).

This gun had the square butt stocks, without the bottom finger groove at the toe of the butt. Is this a significant difference?

Bob Wright


----------

